# Help me out what are some of the causes for this less than five years old



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Cast iron


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Cast iron


Fractured upon installation or bad cast....


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Cooling process in the production of the fitting was too swift.....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The pipe and fittings are doing it. The pipe is from mid70s. It seems to be in some areas more than others.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Medical building??? Which is where we must protect the health of public by using pvc waste pipings.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Office area I think it might be cleaning chemical . No excess heat or cold no excess flow or wear and it is all on top. This one has really baffled me.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

This would be a good reason for plastic but it is open plenum. I have pipe that is within ten years of the age of this pipe and its still going strong.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> This would be a good reason for plastic but it is open plenum. I have pipe that is within ten years of the age of this pipe and its still going strong.


Is it the first stack from the street sewer?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

No it is almost the last of approximately twenty. I have seen this same thing throughout the building in random spots.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We are replacing all of the building drains in a commercial building under the slab for the same reason. Built in 1988.

The cast has cracks throughout the pipe and fittings, is flaking off from the inside , and is very weak. It is the whole building, not just the mop sink.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> We are replacing all of the building drains in a commercial building under the slab for the same reason. Built in 1988.
> 
> The cast has cracks throughout the pipe and fittings, is flaking off from the inside , and is very weak. It is the whole building, not just the mop sink.


What are you replacing it with???


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Could be from sewer gas. I have read that's the preventive purpose of a building trap.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> What are you replacing it with???


I would hope PVC . The PVC has a lot better life than cast and does not split or flake like cast. It is a lot easer to fix and easer to install. The only two things that make it bad is one it is noise conductive and two it is user friendly meaning people get that feeling that just because they can buy the glue and fittings they can fix it. In the long run that also works to our advantage they screw it up and we get a call to fix it. The problem at hand probably has something to do with sewer gas most of the vents are plugged up with rust [ a problem with cast].I have been clearing the blockage as we go and have been getting positive feedback about drains working better. The cleaning agents are very caustic they have even eaten through a mop sink in there consecrated form. Why on the top? It has to be a gas? Why only in random areas? Mop sink in the area? Everyone's input is greatly appreciated .


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Olemissplumber said:


> Could be from sewer gas. I have read that's the preventive purpose of a building trap.


BINGO but not because of no building trap .... However when there is a building trap there also has to be a fresh air inlet. Thereby ventilating the sewer system in the building ... The dead men knew what they we doing ... Enough said!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Building traps are not allowed here so that isn't a opp.


----------



## LIVBMI (Sep 12, 2008)

I work in the New Orleans area. We service many high rise buildings. We find this problem often, manly on the vent side. I haven't had any luck finding out why this happens. All I know is it keeps me busy


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Ive always heard this was true spun cheap pipe from the 80"s as i have to run into this in hi rise's and hotels. Now on the old extra heavy cast, lead and oakum, was told its do to the building settling. But with no hub and rubber no hub joints, i cannot see this possible


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> BINGO but not because of no building trap .... However when there is a building trap there also has to be a fresh air inlet. Thereby ventilating the sewer system in the building ... The dead men knew what they we doing ... Enough said!


In drainage class they thought us that improperly vented drainage piping will develop sulfuric acid deposits, is that what your talking about when you blame it on sewer gas? I'm not being a smart ass but its what came to mind when I saw the picture am I close?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> What are you replacing it with???


Sch40 PVC


----------



## slumplumber (Jan 22, 2013)

Hydrogen sulfide gas often effects the top of the pipe as it reacts with the condensation to form acids on the top side of horizontal lines especially if the waste flow doesn't rinse it away, seems to be more prevalent in my experience with anaerobic septic tanks although I suppose it could happen on a municipal sewer with poor venting and a flow rate that doesn't reach the top of the pipe.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

slumplumber said:


> Hydrogen sulfide gas often effects the top of the pipe as it reacts with the condensation to form acids on the top side of horizontal lines especially if the waste flow doesn't rinse it away, seems to be more prevalent in my experience with anaerobic septic tanks although I suppose it could happen on a municipal sewer with poor venting and a flow rate that doesn't reach the top of the pipe.


That makes sense,it is in horizontal piping mostly. The vents in the area that is affected are usually plugged with rust and I have been clearing them as we go. The system is functioning better,so much that the maintenance dept have been getting complements from the people in the areas we have fixed. I want to say to all of you that have commented thank you for your input it has been very enlightening and fun.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

slumplumber said:


> Hydrogen sulfide gas often effects the top of the pipe as it reacts with the condensation to form acids on the top side of horizontal lines especially if the waste flow doesn't rinse it away, seems to be more prevalent in my experience with anaerobic septic tanks although I suppose it could happen on a municipal sewer with poor venting and a flow rate that doesn't reach the top of the pipe.


This proclaimed slum is posting again without a proper intro...


----------

